# My 1936 Schwinn C project



## Pongo (Aug 6, 2018)

So I got this frame last fall.  It was damaged pretty well, top of the seat post was broken off.   Luckily had a donor frame section and a handy buddy who brazed it up.  

Found a fork and trust rod setup at a swap this summer.  It was off a ladies bike, so I threaded it and cut it, painted it black.  

Worked on fitting the truss rods tonight, got a bit to do yet on that.  

Rebuilt the New Departure D hub over the past weekend and cleaned back wheel. The wheel was painted and rusty, o
Wish I had taken before pics.

More.to come!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2018)

That fork cleaned up real nice!  lol 

Cool project and glad you were able to get the frame repaired.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 7, 2018)

The whole project looks to be coming together very nicely. Hookworms are a nice addition too.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 7, 2018)

Greeced lightning said:


> The whole project looks to be coming together very nicely. Hookworms are a nice addition too.



Thank you.  Those hookworms are huge,  if I had fenders I wouldn't be able to use them.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That fork cleaned up real nice!  lol
> 
> Cool project and glad you were able to get the frame repaired.  View attachment 849198



Thanks.  I normally don't like to repaint anything, but it was solid rust.  Rust isn't a color in my book lol.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 8, 2018)

Thought I would try to paint the fancy dart on the fork.  Made my own stencil and airbrushed it on.  Not perfect, but was fun to do and I can always redo it if I change my mind.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 9, 2018)

More work tonight.  Distressed the new paint from last night. Blends in a bit better.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2018)

Excellent!  *****


----------



## Pongo (Aug 13, 2018)

Latest updates.  Got it to just about rider status.


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2018)

_*Looks Great!*_


----------



## Pongo (Aug 14, 2018)

Sven said:


> _*Looks Great!*_



Thank you!  It's been satisfying saving this one from wall hanger status.


----------



## Pongo (Aug 14, 2018)

Did a quick little refurb on that rough troxel saddle that was on it.  Sandblasted and a little black paint on the bottom pan, brackets, and spring.  For the cover, I just cleaned it off and hit it with a bit of Sem Color Coat.  It wasn't all tore up, so I thought I would just use it until I come across some suitable cover material.


----------



## Santee (Aug 15, 2018)

Super job, the work on the seat post clamp is very impressive. You stencil work came out very nice too!


----------



## Pongo (Aug 15, 2018)

Santee said:


> Super job, the work on the seat post clamp is very impressive. You stencil work came out very nice too!



Thank you!  I owe a debt of gratitude to a good friend of mine that had the vision and ability to take on that challenging seat post repair.  If it had not been for him, it would still be hanging on my garage wall.


----------

